# CVT ISSUES. 08 ALTIMA. 10K MILES



## Wvuphillies (Aug 4, 2015)

My car has been reliable up until this point. Tranny getting warm and I cannot accelerate more than 50mph, because if I do my rpms go crazy.... its like it's not shifting, if it were an automatic... I got 2 codes... p1778 and p0710...

Any ideas or suggestions. Anyone else have this issue? Is it time to trade it in or do I replace the tranny? Is the tranny something that can be done as a DIY, or does it require a garage?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would contact your local Nissan dealer (service dept) give them your vin and see if its still under warranty.. the worst thing they can say is no, on the other hand......


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you had a chance to contact a dealer? still covered??


----------



## 2011SL (Aug 19, 2015)

I had an 07 and once it had around 60-65000 miles on it, my rpms were on crack. They replaced my tranny for free. Apparently that year, yours maybe too has extended coverage on tranny. Good luck!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2003-2010 Nissan models with CVT transmissions have an extended warranty of 10-years/120000 miles for transmission repairs or replacement. Details here:

NissanAssist.com


----------

